# Black Moor lost eye



## Michelle1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a Black Moor and yesterday I noticed one of his eyes were gone. It looks like it deflated. No one in the tank seams to be bothering him at all. I went to the pet store to see if there was anything I could I do for him. While looking at the chemicals a worker came up to me and I told him what had happened, hoping he would be able to recommend something. He told me, get this, my fish probable had ick. I couldn’t believe it. I have had fish with ick. How do get a sunken eye confused with white spots? 

So my question is, is there anything I can do for him?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

lol... Ich often causes eye poppage... Just kidding 

Just keep a close eye on things. It may just be the fish, but make sure there isn't another fish that is doing something. What else is in the tank?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have seen many goldfish lose their eyes, usually due to another goldfish popping it out. If this were the case, in a black moor I suppose it would look deflated.

I have never seen a goldfish die from losing one eye. If he can still find food I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

He should be good, but observe if you have an aggressor in there.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have 2 danio's with one eye a piece, they do fine  Turns out I got them that way ... whoops!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Are there any sharp objects in the tank? Any way possible he could've popped his eye on the decor?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it normal for black moors to have eyes that are kinda jiggly? Like they flop around? my GF's black moor's eyes are like that. I hope he doesnt have a problem.


----------



## __undrestimated (Jul 9, 2007)

FishHead said:


> Is it normal for black moors to have eyes that are kinda jiggly? Like they flop around? my GF's black moor's eyes are like that. I hope he doesnt have a problem.



If he has bigger eyes and there's current in the tank, then I imagine that the eyes would move around a lot, I'm sure he's fine.


At my LFS we have a feeder goldfish we rotate between tanks who is completely blind, and he does fine, he's getting nice and fat, and can still find snails.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

^thanks man. Im actually getting a moor soon for my tank..


----------

